# Problem with USB pendrive on freeBSD 6.2 in virtualbox



## kilin (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello there...

I'm running freeBSD 6.2 on virtualbox, ubuntu host.
(I have to use this older version of freeBSD for the university)

When I plug in the pendrive, freeBSD replies:


```
uhub1: device problem (SHORT_XFER), disabling port 1
```

Any suggestion?

Thank you very much!


----------



## expl (Nov 14, 2009)

Whats your motherboard? Older kernel builds can have problem with newer chips.


----------



## kilin (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you for your reply..

the mother board is a Dell 0C234M, Chipset Intel PM45.. The computer is a Dell Laptop, model Studio 155


----------



## expl (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not sure if this chipset is fully supported by 6.2 kernel. You could thow compile your kernel with the new USB stack code (the one that 8.x branch will be using) it has very good device support and has better performance and it should be compatible with FreeBSD 6.x.

Refer to http://turbocat.net/~hselasky/usb4bsd/


----------

